# Staying sexy



## Invictus (Aug 3, 2020)

Who’s been staying sexy?


----------



## win231 (Aug 4, 2020)

Me.  I have to fight 'em off.


----------



## Invictus (Aug 4, 2020)

win231 said:


> Me.  I have to fight 'em off.


 Well alright alright alright!


----------



## Invictus (Aug 4, 2020)

***Deleted double post***


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 4, 2020)

*Hmmm..........I've got 20 buxom beauties hitched up to my chariot, they haul me around wherever I want to go.........**gulp**......the thought has just hit me........what if they all decided to have their wicked ways with me......all at once. *


----------



## Keesha (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m sexy and I know it .  LOL!


----------



## Wren (Aug 4, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *Hmmm..........I've got 20 buxom beauties hitched up to my chariot, they haul me around wherever I want to go.........**gulp**......the thought has just hit me........what if they all decided to have their wicked ways with me......all at once. *


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 4, 2020)

Just what does that mean, and why is it so important?


----------



## Pepper (Aug 4, 2020)

He stayed sexy--


----------



## Autumn (Aug 4, 2020)

Sexy?  I count it as a victory if I can manage to stay ambulatory, never mind sexy...


----------



## Invictus (Aug 4, 2020)

Sexy is so much more than a physical attribute, it’s a state of mind, it’s how you carry yourself, how you treat others, how you live your life, and much more. Stay sexy my friends.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 4, 2020)

Invictus said:


> Sexy is so much more than a physical attribute, it’s a state of mind, it’s how you carry yourself, how you treat others, how you live your life, and much more. Stay sexy my friends.



Well, then


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 4, 2020)

Where ya been, Invi?
Missed ya


----------



## Invictus (Aug 4, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Where ya been, Invi?
> Missed ya


Thanks Gary, I’ve been keeping busy on the off grid cabin homestead with building projects...I still come here to read the forums but I don’t always post much.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 4, 2020)

Invictus said:


> I’ve been keeping busy on the off grid cabin homestead with building projects..


That's the best work....ever

Keep on keepin' on


----------



## Invictus (Aug 4, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> That's the best work....ever
> 
> Keep on keepin' on


Yes I enjoy hard work and It keeps us sexy!


----------



## Pecos (Aug 4, 2020)

Have I been staying sexy? Well no. This prostrate cancer hormone treatment I am undergoing has turned me into a "completely harmless male." The doctor tells me that it will be about ten months before my body started making testosterone again. So I will be closing in on 79 before I get any "mojo" back, ... and it may be a mute point by then anyway. 

But I did have my "time in the sun." Now, I am just an agreeable old guy with good memories, a few stories to tell, and a few adventures ahead of me with my lady.


----------



## Invictus (Aug 4, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Have I been staying sexy? Well no. This prostrate cancer hormone treatment I am undergoing has turned me into a "completely harmless male." The doctor tells me that it will be about ten months before my body started making testosterone again. So I will be closing in on 79 before I get any "mojo" back, ... and it may be a mute point by then anyway.
> 
> But I did have my "time in the sun." Now, I am just an agreeable old guy with good memories, a few stories to tell, and a few adventures ahead of me with my lady.


Hope you get well soon...Stay sexy my friend.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 4, 2020)

Invictus said:


> Hope you get well soon...Stay sexy my friend.


Thank you my friend!

While there is some temptation for me to deny it, I have accepted the simple fact is that this is my new reality. I have to "roll with it" if I am to survive. My cancer was found fairly early and everyone that I have talked to who went through this treatment went on to live another 10 to 20 years. Many of them return to actually being sexually active. My Doctor advises that I am doing well and I do know that I am on the "downhill slide" with this thing. I am largely beyond the rough parts and am simply dealing with hot flashes, fatigue and some muscle loss. I will be heading back to the gym for more vigorous workouts in about a year. 

There is still a lot of beauty and joy in this world and I intend to enjoy it. "Crying into my beer" is not for me. I suspect that some of the other men (or husbands of women on this forum) may experience what I am going through and maybe what I say here today will help them "keep their chins up." 

My wife has simply been wonderful through this struggle.


----------



## Invictus (Aug 4, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Thank you my friend!
> 
> While there is some temptation for me to deny it, I have accepted the simple fact is that this is my new reality. I have to "roll with it" if I am to survive. My cancer was found fairly early and everyone that I have talked to who went through this treatment went on to live another 10 to 20 years. Many of them return to actually being sexually active. My Doctor advises that I am doing well and I do know that I am on the "downhill slide" with this thing. I am largely beyond the rough parts and am simply dealing with hot flashes, fatigue and some muscle loss. I will be heading back to the gym for more vigorous workouts in about a year.
> 
> ...


 You sound like you have a great attitude and a good supportive wife, so I’m betting you’re gonna be just fine. I wish you the very best!


----------



## LindaB (Aug 6, 2020)

Sexy, to me, isn't purely physical attraction but a combination of many attributes. Some people have it, looks aside, and some just don't.


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 6, 2020)

Wren said:


>


*Bloody 'ell, how did his torso manage to stay connected to his legs??? *


----------



## katlupe (Aug 6, 2020)

Someone called me sexy this morning, so I must be. lol


----------



## Invictus (Aug 6, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Sexy, to me, isn't purely physical attraction but a combination of many attributes. Some people have it, looks aside, and some just don't.


 That’s pretty much exactly what post #11 says.


----------



## LindaB (Aug 6, 2020)

Invictus said:


> That’s pretty much exactly what post #11 says.


Alrighty then


----------



## jerry old (Aug 6, 2020)

I need someone to set me down and repeat the  introductory and mechanism involved in ****** behavior


----------



## Bob1950 (Aug 8, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Thank you my friend!
> 
> While there is some temptation for me to deny it, I have accepted the simple fact is that this is my new reality. I have to "roll with it" if I am to survive. My cancer was found fairly early and everyone that I have talked to who went through this treatment went on to live another 10 to 20 years. Many of them return to actually being sexually active. My Doctor advises that I am doing well and I do know that I am on the "downhill slide" with this thing. I am largely beyond the rough parts and am simply dealing with hot flashes, fatigue and some muscle loss. I will be heading back to the gym for more vigorous workouts in about a year.
> 
> ...



Hello Pecos,
I got my prostate cancer at my 57, then surgery, radiation, long term anti-androgen therapy. Now I am on Zytiga but have multiple bone metastases. However,  I fight my cancer as I can.   Breathing and regular self-resistance exercises help me very much to keep my mental and physical condition at good level.  I've attached this picture not for bragging, just to show we can fight, fight, and fight!  Here I am almost 70.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 8, 2020)

I’ve got a friend that I’ve known since high school who got prostate cancer in his mid twenties. He went through chemo therapy,  radiation and had one testicle removed. He’s 1 1/2 years older than me and is doing just fine today over 40 years later. 
Take care of yourself Pescos.
Cancer CAN be beaten.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 8, 2020)

Bob1950 said:


> Hello Pecos,
> I got my prostate cancer in my 57, then surgery, radiation, long term anti-androgen therapy. Now I am on Zytiga but have multiple bone metastases. However,  I fight my cancer as I can.   Breathing and regular self-resistance exercises help me very much to keep my mental and physical condition at good level.  I've attached this picture not for bragging, just to show we can fight, fight, and fight!  Here I am almost 70.
> 
> View attachment 117103


Bob, it is great to read how you dealt with this and are coming out on top.
And you are looking mighty fit there my friend!


----------



## Pecos (Aug 8, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’ve got a friend that I’ve known since high school who got prostate cancer in his mid twenties. He went through chemo therapy,  radiation and had one testicle removed. He’s 1 1/2 years older than me and is doing just fine today over 40 years later.
> Take care of yourself Pescos.
> Cancer CAN be beaten.


Thanks for the supportive post and the insight as to what your friend went through. It is great that they caught it early as it is a killer if left untreated. Young people are generally inclined to fart something like this off. Many, many kudos to his Doctors.
It would be extremely rough to go through this at such an early age when no one expects it to surface. It is another matter when you are in your mid to late 70's like me. Hats off to your friend, and I'll bet that he went on and has lead a full and happy life. 
And, with forum friends like you, I know where to go if I have a "down" day.
\


----------



## Keesha (Aug 8, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Thanks for the supportive post and the insight as to what your friend went through. It is great that they caught it early as it is a killer if left untreated. Young people are generally inclined to fart something like this off. Many, many kudos to his Doctors.
> It would be extremely rough to go through this at such an early age when no one expects it to surface. It is another matter when you are in your mid to late 70's like me. Hats off to your friend, and I'll bet that he went on and has lead a full and happy life.
> And, with forum friends like you, I know where to go if I have a "down" day.
> \


Yes you are absolutely right. It would be much harder going through cancer when older but he’s the only person I know who went through this and has been a dear friend of mine for decades. The only older person I know who has gone through cancer and beat it, is my mother-in-law. She had breast cancer  at about 65 years of age. She beat it and has been cancer free since.  She did get her breasts removed though.

It was difficult going through this at such an early age. He was scared. I remember visiting him at St. Margaret’s Hospital while he was going through chemotherapy and he was so happy that I’d bussed all the way there to sit with him. He was a platonic friend but I know he was a bit self conscious . He has had a very happy cancer free life since then.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 8, 2020)

Staying sexy?  Always.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 8, 2020)

Bob1950 said:


> Hello Pecos,
> I got my prostate cancer at my 57, then surgery, radiation, long term anti-androgen therapy. Now I am on Zytiga but have multiple bone metastases. However,  I fight my cancer as I can.   Breathing and regular self-resistance exercises help me very much to keep my mental and physical condition at good level.  I've attached this picture not for bragging, just to show we can fight, fight, and fight!  Here I am almost 70.
> 
> View attachment 117103


ah,   WOW!


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 8, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Thanks for the supportive post and the insight as to what your friend went through. It is great that they caught it early as it is a killer if left untreated. Young people are generally inclined to fart something like this off. Many, many kudos to his Doctors.
> It would be extremely rough to go through this at such an early age when no one expects it to surface. It is another matter when you are in your mid to late 70's like me. Hats off to your friend, and I'll bet that he went on and has lead a full and happy life.
> And, with forum friends like you, I know where to go if I have a "down" day.
> \


Pecos, my thoughts are with you and @Bob1950. Sending you both positive thoughts of healing. 

My stepdad had prostate cancer when he was 85  and due to his age, his urologist deferred surgery and radiation. He just turned 90 last month and still staying alive.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 9, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Pecos, my thoughts are with you and @Bob1950. Sending you both positive thoughts of healing.
> 
> My stepdad had prostate cancer when he was 85  and due to his age, his urologist deferred surgery and radiation. He just turned 90 last month and still staying alive.


Good for him, and getting to 90 under any circumstances is cause for celebration. 

I don't know much about the "protocol" that doctors use when they decide how, or if, to treat prostrate cancer. Age is a big factor along with general health and the particular variant of they cancer. When they did my biopsy (34 samples ouch) they determined that I had one of the very aggressive variants and they moved forward with the treatment very quickly. That particular discussion with the doctor was a bit distressing for my wife and I to say the least. The variant I had is particularly bad about spreading to the rest of the body. From his description of his treatment, I suspect that Bob1950 had an aggressive form as well. I felt lucky that I did not have to have chemo or surgery.

Your lucky step dad was playing a better "slot machine" than I was LOL.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 15, 2020)

Remember fat, ugly, stinky people need love too.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2020)

Part of me still lives with the idea of sexy, looks in the mirror and says, "Not bad for an old lady."  Sometimes its most satisfying to do that without my glasses on.  Grin.  I aged a lot instantly once I had my cataract surgery.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 15, 2020)

After watching the Game of Thrones with all its male and female nudities, I've come to realize appreciation of human body depends on one's taste. It isn't a one form is beautiful for all. Since I am not one of the generously endowed, gravity has very little effect with my girls. Men will always be fascinated with women's boobs, it's coded in their DNA.

I have come to the conclusion that the concept of sexy is all in the mind.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2020)

Some men are fascinated with boobs, some bottoms.  I knew a guy once who loved ankles.  And yes, preference seems to be encoded.  For me, it wasn't a guy's body what was all important and sexy.  It was his eyes.  Not the color but who I could see shining through.  I've never liked bulky muscles on a guy.  It looks deformed to me.  I found the softness of the soul sexy.


----------



## Knight (Aug 16, 2020)

The title seems to imply that sexy was always there. From what I was told the doc thought I was so ugly he slapped my mother for getting pregnant. And it's been downhill since then.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 16, 2020)

Ah, you poor thing.  Grin.  All new born infants are ugly.  It's only after they normalize after the birth process that the cuteness shows up.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 16, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Ah, you poor thing.  Grin.  *All new born infants are ugly*.  It's only after they normalize after the birth process that the cuteness shows up.


Huh?  I must disagree completely.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 16, 2020)

I dunno, I've seen some ugly baby's that grew up to be worse than ugly.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 16, 2020)

*Give me a minute so I can ask my Husband if I'm still sexy. I'll have to hide his glasses first though !LOL*


----------



## Pepper (Aug 16, 2020)

jerry old said:


> I dunno, I've seen some ugly baby's that grew up to be worse than ugly.


I honestly think most people are good-looking.  Certainly passable.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 16, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> After watching the Game of Thrones with all its male and female nudities, I've come to realize appreciation of human body depends on one's taste. It isn't a one form is beautiful for all. Since I am not one of the generously endowed, gravity has very little effect with my girls. Men will always be fascinated with women's boobs, it's coded in their DNA.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that the concept of sexy is all in the mind.



From now on I am not fat, I am simply generously endowed-in all the wrong places,  and short for my weight .  As far as staying sexy, whatever sexy means, I’d rather not.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 16, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Huh?  I must disagree completely.


Twisted smashed faces are not attractive to me.  If they are to you, that's good.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Twisted smashed faces are not attractive to me.  If they are to you, that's good.


I always thought most newborns looked like maraschino cherries with the juice squeezed out - red, wrinkled and somewhat contorted.  Fortunately they improve rather quickly.  C-Section babies are far prettier.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 16, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Huh?  I must disagree completely.


Me too....all babies are beautiful when they come into the world.....And everyone is beautiful in my eyes.....


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

I wouldn't say *ALL *babies. I've seen my share of ugly ones.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I wouldn't say *ALL *babies. I've seen my share of ugly ones.


So Be it!!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 16, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> From now on I am not fat, I am simply generously endowed-in all the wrong places,  and short for my weight .  As far as staying sexy, whatever sexy means, I’d rather not.


You're Raphaelesque!


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 16, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> From now on I am not fat, I am simply generously endowed-in all the wrong places,  and short for my weight .  As far as staying sexy, whatever sexy means, I’d rather not.


@Aneeda, you never fail to amaze me with your pertinent, witty reply.

I'm sexy because I defied gravity. Booyah!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 16, 2020)

I’m sure all mothers think their babies are beautiful but they do seem to have the same squished in red faces with buggy eyes. The only babies I’ve seen that are born beautiful are those not delivered  the natural way. I know the name of it but don’t know how to spell it. Cessarian ( ? ) My girlfriend had an unnatural birth and her baby didn’t have that squished in face look.


----------



## jujube (Aug 16, 2020)

I remember being offended in my younger days when construction workers called out to me and wished that they'd just stop.

Sigh. I REALLY do need to be more careful what I wish for.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 16, 2020)

I haven't been called, sexy like in 25 years or so.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey Pam. You’re sexy.  Lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 16, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Hey Pam. You’re sexy.  Lol


Awwwww, thanks @Keesha


----------



## Keesha (Aug 16, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Awwwww, thanks @Keesha


See! Now it hadn’t been 25 years


----------



## Knight (Aug 17, 2020)

Wearing a face mask now is a blessing. I used to be followed by women wanting to get next to me I guess because I'm so darn good looking. Who knew a wrinkled face could be sexy?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 17, 2020)

Knight said:


> Wearing a face mask now is a blessing. I used to be followed by women wanting to get next to me I guess because I'm so darn good looking. Who knew a wrinkled face could be sexy?


Hmm, good looking or rich looking .  When we were in Las Vegas, I often saw younger woman getting close to my husband-working girls.  He was clueless and I as soon as I appeared the young ladies left.

He had a ”gold” watch he wore.  Clerks at walmart and other stores would comment on how nice and expensive a watch he had.  Yup, I’d say.  You can buy one as well, $5.99.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 17, 2020)

Knight said:


> Wearing a face mask now is a blessing. I used to be followed by women wanting to get next to me I guess because I'm so darn good looking. Who knew a wrinkled face could be sexy?


So old men get stalked too?


----------



## peppermint (Aug 17, 2020)

In our 55 year,s, my husband still say's I'm sexy....Ha ha!!!!   I have to say I'm old and he is the same age as me...


----------



## Knight (Aug 18, 2020)

Keesha said:


> So old men get stalked too?


Not only stalked but flirted with.
As a volunteer for the senior center here as a bingo card seller a lady probably in her 80's approached me so I asked her what she needed. 

As she leaned over in her low cut blouse her 44dd breast poking out she said she needed someone to ****

Use your imagination


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I wouldn't say *ALL *babies. I've seen my share of ugly ones.



*I don't remember ever seeing a baby that I thought was ugly, But you reminded me of a neighbor I had years ago. Her son and his wife just had a baby girl and when my neighbor saw her for the first time she didn't say anything. So her son asked her why she didn't say how pretty the baby was and my neighbor said "Because I don't lie, she is ugly." After saying that she never saw her son, his wife or her grandchild again.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 18, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I don't remember ever seeing a baby that I thought was ugly, But you reminded me of a neighbor I had years ago. Her son and his wife just had a baby girl and when my neighbor saw her for the first time she didn't say anything. So her son asked her why she didn't say how pretty the baby was and my neighbor said "Because I don't lie, she is ugly." After saying that she never saw her son, his wife or her grandchild again.*


I've seen a few ugly ones in my day, as much as I loathe admitting to the fact.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 18, 2020)

Knight said:


> Not only stalked but flirted with.
> As a volunteer for the senior center here as a bingo card seller a lady probably in her 80's approached me so I asked her what she needed.
> 
> As she leaned over in her low cut blouse her 44dd breast poking out she said she needed someone to ****
> ...


My comment was made more sarcastically than anything. I’m sure most women don’t stalk or act like the above. Clearly there are some who have issues which was exactly my point. That’s not to say you aren’t an attractive man. It’s saying there are crude individuals in both genders.


----------



## Knight (Aug 18, 2020)

Keesha said:


> My comment was made more sarcastically than anything. I’m sure most women don’t stalk or act like the above. Clearly there are some who have issues which was exactly my point. That’s not to say you aren’t an attractive man. It’s saying there are crude individuals in both genders.


It's not a bad thing for a woman to want feel sexy at any age. I do draw the line at a 400lb. woman wearing a tank top with short shorts.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 19, 2020)

Knight said:


> It's not a bad thing for a woman to want feel sexy at any age. I do draw the line at a 400lb. woman wearing a tank top with short shorts.


No, it’s not a bad thing for a woman to want to feel sexy at any age. It’s what she does with that feeling that counts and stalking isn’t one of them. 

I don’t miss inappropriate gestures in the least. One innocent glance is sufficient enough.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 10, 2020)

Invictus said:


> Who’s been staying sexy?



Uh, I would like to think that I still have some sex appeal, I stay fit, try to keep groomed decent, and try to present a pleasant demeanor.

There's some ladies from our [former] fitness center that give me "that look", even a couple of the _younger chicks_...you know, the ones in their late 50s.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 10, 2020)

Knight said:


> I do draw the line at a 400lb. woman wearing a tank top with short shorts.


Then I suggest that you don't go outdoors in summertime!


----------



## Knight (Sep 10, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Then I suggest that you don't go outdoors in summertime!


I have to go out, I'll just cover my eyes. But to be fair I'll post this for women to get a mental image they may not want.
A 400lb. man in speedos.


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 10, 2020)

Given my current age, I don't think in terms of "sexy", but rather ...



Tony


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 15, 2020)

Just to add to success stories, Dad was diagnosed with Prostate Cancer at the tender age of 92. He elected to go ahead with radiation, which went well. These days they use a needle to insert what amounts to a metal BB into the area and point the beam at it, which helps keep it to a smaller area. No colostomy or anything else, he died at 98 just because it was time, cancer never returned.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 19, 2021)

Invictus said:


> Sexy is so much more than a physical attribute


Sounds like good news for me!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)

All I know is that I am not the same person that I once was.  I have changed and feel very fugly.  lol


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 19, 2021)

More interested in staying fit & healthy


----------

